# Sheffield Ski Village - July 2013



## frogex (Jul 28, 2013)

This place has many reports on here but I thought I needed to add this report to show how bad it has got. Other reports show a reception/cafe/adventure playground which is now a pile of burnt wood, even the lifts are no longer there and much of the artificial slope has vanished. This will never open again and in a few more months it might not be recognsable. 


FROM: The Sheffield Star3rd January 2013:

Built at a cost of £2.5 million by city entrepreneur John Fleetham, and unveiled in 1988, in its heyday Sheffield’s Ski Village attracted 180,000 visitors a year.

The country’s top skiers would gravitate to the city just to use the state-of-the-art site.

A national training centre was developed for the British Ski Federation, with a 30-degree ramp and a 60ft pool for skiers to practise twists, turns and somersaults into water.

Facilities grew to include a bowling alley and space for children’s birthday parties and even weddings.

Today the news the ski village will likely never re-open marks a ‘sad day for Sheffield’, politicians said. 

The slopes










Think this is what is left of the bar




the T bar lift que area


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Jul 28, 2013)

When myself and Mickelmas came here to see what was left after going to another site, we couldn't believe it!

The ski lifts (including the red spinny circles) and also, the 2 full-sized tanks that were there have gone.

I'm annoyed I didn't come to this place sooner


----------



## krela (Jul 28, 2013)

Hey there thanks for posting but in the future could you include a few more photos. We recommend 8-10 for a report.


----------



## Mickelmas (Aug 28, 2013)

I too were sadden by how bad this has got over the past 18months since it closed down.

I have many images of this place from 3 days after the first fire to 3weeks after the 6th fire.


----------



## LENNY147 (Aug 29, 2013)

Best this place was great in its hay day, cheers for posting


----------

